# The 2011 UCF Commerative Chukar Mount



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, here it is folks, the 2011 UCF Commemorative Chukar Mount. I'm pleased to announce these little guys took top honors at the Utah Taxidermy Competition. Two first place ribbons in the Masters, as well as best of Masters bird and bird group. Plus the Best Base award, the taxidermists choice best bird award, and the competitors award for highest combined score. Wheeew! what a week! I'll be auctioning them off at the Utah Chukar Foundations banquet on the 26th. Hope to see you all in two weeks!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice tex!! and congrats on all those awards! well done.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very very nice! Great work Tex!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow Tex great looking mount. Congrats and well done!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

very very nice....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations; very nice.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! THAT is ART! Congratulations on a masterpiece!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Now that is art! 

You are the definitely a Master artist....... congrats on the awards.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

And that right there is talent. Nice.


----------

